# Comunitat, País, Regió



## Cecilio

Durant els anys de la transició Espanyola es va debatre amb intensitat quin havia de ser el nom del que hui, oficialment, es denomina "Comunitat Valenciana" (el conjunt que formen les províncies de València, Alacant i Castelló). Alguns defensaven el nom de "País Valencià" i altres el de "Regió Valenciana" o "Regne de València".

Allò de "Comunitat Valenciana" semblava bastant artificial al principi però sembla que s'ha anat convertint en un nom no només oficial sinó també bastant reconegut i popular. Què us sembla? Diríeu que ja està resolt un dels eterns "problemes" dels valencians?

A mi personalment m'agrada molt la paraula "Comunitat", que prové de l'adjectiu "comú". Allò que tenim o som en comú.


----------



## vince

Cecilio said:


> Durant els anys de la transició Espanyola es va debatre amb intensitat quin havia de ser el nom del que hui, oficialment, es denomina "Comunitat Valenciana" (el conjunt que formen les províncies de València, Alacant i Castelló). Alguns defensaven el nom de "País Valencià" i altres el de "Regió Valenciana" o "Regne de València".
> 
> Allò de "Comunitat Valenciana" semblava bastant artificial al principi però sembla que s'ha anat conertint en un nom no només oficial sinó també bastant reconegut i popular. Què us sembla? Diríeu que ja està resolt un dels eterns "problemes" dels valencians?
> 
> A mi personalment m'agrada molt la paraula "Comunitat", que prové de l'adjectiu "comú". Allò que tenim o som en comú.



Must every region in Europe be a país? Why can't people just get along and be one big Comunitat? Maybe it sounds a bit artificial but as you said since it's well known that should be kept.


----------



## Outsider

vince said:


> Must every region in Europe be a país?


_Some_ regions of Europe have traditionally been called _países_ ("countries"). What's wrong with that?

Examples:

Basque Country
Pays de Gales (French for "Wales")
Low Countries (--> to be changed to "Low Communities"?!)


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Durant els anys de la transició Espanyola es va debatre amb intensitat quin havia de ser el nom del que hui, oficialment, es denomina "Comunitat Valenciana" (el conjunt que formen les províncies de València, Alacant i Castelló). Alguns defensaven el nom de "País Valencià" i altres el de "Regió Valenciana" o "Regne de València".
> 
> Allò de "Comunitat Valenciana" semblava bastant artificial al principi però sembla que s'ha anat convertint en un nom no només oficial sinó també bastant reconegut i popular. Què us sembla? Diríeu que ja està resolt un dels eterns "problemes" dels valencians?
> 
> A mi personalment m'agrada molt la paraula "Comunitat", que prové de l'adjectiu "comú". Allò que tenim o som en comú.



Regne de València clarament està fora de lloc, ja que la Comunitat Autònoma Valenciana no és un regne ni molt menys—encara que ben mirat Catalunya tampoc és un principat i molta gent li diu "el Principat". Per aquí dalt la majoria de la gent diu País Valencià, independentment del nom oficial, crec que això no canviarà. Per cert, potser m'equivoco però tinc la impressió que els catalano-parlants diuen més País Valencià i els castellano-parlants Comunidad Valenciana; País Valenciano no em sona que sigui gaire freqüent.


----------



## Samaruc

Per a mi, de les denominacions que se'ns proposa, la millor és la de País Valencià perquè la veig com a una continuïtat moderna de la denominació històrica de Regne de València. El País és hereu històric de l'Antic Regne.

La denominació de Regne la trobe poc aplicable avui en dia com a denominació oficial. No obstant això, és, al meu parer, una denominació amb una legitimitat històrica inqüestionable i que pense que s'hauria de poder fer servir amb tota normalitat.

Comunitat o Regió... definitivament no. Tot i que el raonament etimològic d'en Cecilio està molt bé (i reconec que m'agrada: comunitat per allò que tenim en comú) em sembla que els noms són, en gran mesura i per dissort per als valencians, poc innocents. Al meu parer, darrere de l'ús de paraules com ara comunitat o regió, el que hi ha és un intent de despersonalització.

En tot cas, els valencians ja portem massa anys perduts amb collonades de noms i colorins, així que, per mi, que cadascú empre la denominació que més li agrade: país, regne, comunitat, república... o, per què no, senzillament València.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo he votat "País Valencià" perquè sempre ho he dit així. 

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## heidita

vince said:


> *Must every region in Europe be a país*? Why can't people just get along and be one big Comunitat? Maybe it sounds a bit artificial but as you said since it's well known that should be kept.


 

Living here in Spain, that's what I am wondering. The community feeling should prevail and no, it seems to be the other way round. 

In any case, I have voted "Comunidad Valenciana", as it is mostly kown in Spain.


----------



## Fernando

To me, "Reino de Valencia" or "Comunidad Valenciana" are both OK.

"Reino" is more beautiful and "Comunidad" more descriptive.

"Región" would describe (to me) the geographical realm, while "País" is more reinvindicative and recalls another unfortunate expression with "paísos".


----------



## ernest_

Fernando said:


> ""País" is more reinvindicative and recalls another unfortunate expression with "paísos".



I suppose you mean "the Catalan countries". Oh yes, very unfortunate indeed!


----------



## DickHavana

I voted "País Valencià". It sounds well and it seems "more authentic" in your language.
"Comunitat Valenciana" (in Spanish, obviously) is the most common term used here (really, a lot of people says directly "Valencia").
I think that "Reino de Valencia" is as "Reyno de Navarra", "Reino de Granada", "Reino de Murcia"... All they were kingdoms, but now all that is unreal.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo ho diré com ho diguin els valencians, país o comunitat, com vulguin ells. Les paraules en si no tenen cap connotació especial, si no és per l'ús que n'han fet els mateixos valencians, crec. Ara bé, així d'estar per casa, ho solc dir simplement València, com diu en Samaruc. No crec que els castellonencs i alacantins s'enfadin per això. T'has deixat aquesta opció, Cecilio!


----------



## Cecilio

ampurdan said:


> Jo ho diré com ho diguin els valencians, país o comunitat, com vulguin ells. Les paraules en si no tenen cap connotació especial, si no és per l'ús que n'han fet els mateixos valencians, crec. Ara bé, així d'estar per casa, ho solc dir simplement València, com diu en Samaruc. No crec que els castellonencs i alacantins s'enfadin per això. T'has deixat aquesta opció, Cecilio!



Efectivament m'he deixat aquesta opció, però ho he fet una mica aposta. Per qüestions d'economia lingüística o de simple comoditat se sol dir simplement "València" per referir-se al total de la Comunitat Valenciana. Estic convençut que hi ha poca gent a Alacant que utilitzaria aquesta expressió, i tampoc a Castelló, no només per una qëstió de principis (que existeix), sinó també per una qüestió d'exactitud geogràfica. Podríem fins i tot afegir més denominacions a la llista, per exemple la de "nació valenciana", que alguna vegada ha estat utilitzada per algun partit polític sense gaire fortuna. De tota manera, el terme "nació" pot aplicar-se de manera genèrica a qualsevol estat o país del món: la nació espanyola, la nació francesa, etc.

És clar que la meua llista de denominacions pot considerar-se incompleta o inexacta, però he optat per termes que tinguen certa solidesa com a topònims en el sentit que engloben tot el territori dels valencians. A més, totes elles són termes que s'utilitzen en l'actualitat com a denominació oficial d'alguns territoris: comunitats, regions, països i regnes (potser aquesta última és la que queda més fora de lloc; a València hi ha una important avinguda que es diu "Antic Regne de València"; la paraula "antic" és molt aclaridora).


----------



## belén

Bones,
Jo mai he dit València per referir-me a la Comunitat sencera, més que res perque el meu pragmatisme llingüistic em fa pensar que si digués València s'entendria que estic xerrant només de la ciutat de València, així que a la fi acabaria tenguent que explicar-me (noooo, estic xerrant de la Comunitat Autònoma) i així estalvi-ho temps... 

He votat per Comunitat Valenciana perque és el que em surt naturalment.

Salutacions,
Betlem


----------



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

En Samaruc m'ha tret les paraules de la boca. Estic completament d'acord amb tot el que diu.

A part, com la Mei, sempre he dit "País Valencià".

Salut!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Aquí siempre la he oído simplemente como "Valencia", siendo la provincia "Valencia provincia" y la ciudad "Valencia capital". Puestos a elegir de la lista, el título más descriptivo es sin duda el de comunidad como CA que es; que no es reino y "país" y "región" no dicen nada.


----------



## Cecilio

Sembla clar que una de les raons d'aquest 'problema' terminològic radica en el fet que totes les denominacions d'aquest territori prenen com a punt de partida el nom de la capital històrica, València. Que jo sàpiga, en tota Espanya això només passa a les comunitats de Múrcia, València i Madrid. Supose que això deu passar en altres indrets del món i seria interessant conéixer com s'hi resol aquesta qüestió.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems that one of the reasons for this terminological 'problem' lies in in the fact that all the names for this territory derive from the name of the historic capital, Valencia. As far as I know, in Spain this only happens in the comunities of Murcia, Valencia and Madrid. I suppose this must also happen in some other places in the world and it would be interesting to know what names are used in those cases.


----------



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom, 

Be, fins el que jo se, en l'Indià s'han canviat alguns nomes al nom abans de que anara venir els angleses.  Per exemple, després de ganar independència del estatus colonial, casi immediatament algunes cuidats  van canviar seus noms:  Madras-->Chenai, Bombay-->Mumbai, Calcatta-->Kolkatta, Trivandrum-->Tirivanathapuram [jo no se si els he lletrejats (spelled) correctament].


----------



## jmx

Pel que tinc entès, a Mèxic generalment li diuen a la capital "distrito federal", i tendeixen a reservar el nom "México" per a tot el país.


----------



## ampurdan

Estic encuriosit, Jmartins: quina seria llavors la teva proposta per a València?


----------



## ErOtto

Voto por Comunidad Valenciana, pero únicamente por dos razones:

1. Me parece el nombre "más moderno" (o "libre de cargas históricas") y
2. Porque no tengo la posibilidad de votar "me es indistinto"  

Y, antes de que alguien me malinterprete, añado:

Nací y vivo "en ella"  , concretamente en la Costa Blanca. Y me encanta hacerlo... quizá por esta razón no le doy importancia a cómo se la llame. Importante es que nos encante vivir aquí, independientemente de la nacionalidad que tengamos, nos respetemos mutuamente y aceptemos las opiniones de los demás, con independencia de que sean "foráneos" o "guiris" (como algunos dicen que soy  )

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## horusankh

jmartins said:


> Pel que tinc entès, a Mèxic generalment li diuen a la capital "distrito federal", i tendeixen a reservar el nom "México" per a tot el país.


Hola:

Demano perdó per no escriure en català, però no ho parlo. 
(También pido perdón por la barbaridad que pueda haber escrito aquí arribita  ) 

Eso que dijo Jmartins vale para los habitantes de la Ciudad de México, y aunque hay gente fuera de ella que también hace eso, llamarla Distrito Federal, "de efe", o solamente Distrito, y usar México para el país, en el resto de la república hay mucha gente (incluído yo) que sí le llama México también a la ciudad, porque acá (en el "interior" como ellos nos llaman  ) no hay tantas posibilidades de confusión, por ejemplo, decimos: "voy a México", "en México llovió muy fuerte", "allá en México pasó esto o lo otro".

Generalmente se entiende del contexto, si sucede en México y aquí no, se trata de la ciudad. Obviamente, los que viven en la Ciudad de México se la pasarían explicando a qué se refieren.

Dentro de México también se repite este caso, ya que hay muchos estados que se llaman como sus capitales, y según mi experiencia, los habitantes de esas capitales se refieren a la ciudad agregando la palabra "capital" enseguida del nombre, vamos, es un poco el mismo caso que en la Ciudad de México.

Me atreví a opinar porque Cecilio dijo que le interesaría conocer opiniones de quien tuviera esta experiencia.

Bon dia a tots.


----------



## Cecilio

Molt interessant la teua intervenció, horusankh.

En el cas de Mèxic sembla que hi ha un terme acceptat universalment, el d'"estat". Encara que la capital de l'estat i el propi estat tinguen el mateix nom hi ha mecanismes simples per desfer el malentès, mitjançant els termes "capital" i "estat". En el cas de la Comunitat Valenciana la qüestió és més complicada, ja que la denominació oficial ("Comunitat") no té una acceptació general, i hi ha molta gent que utilitza sistemàticament "País Valencià", inclosos partits polítics, organitzacions diverses i fins i tot organismes oficials (estic pensant, per exemple, que en el llenguatge de la Generalitat de Catalunya sembla que s'utilitza sistemàticament el terme "País Valencià").


----------



## horusankh

Cecilio said:


> Molt interessant la teua intervenció, horusankh.
> 
> En el cas de Mèxic sembla que *hi ha un terme acceptat universalment, el d'"estat"*. Encara que la capital de l'estat i el propi estat tinguen el mateix nom hi ha mecanismes simples per desfer el malentès, mitjançant els termes "capital" i "estat". En el cas de la Comunitat Valenciana la qüestió és més complicada, ja que la denominació oficial ("Comunitat") no té una acceptació general, i hi ha molta gent que utilitza sistemàticament "País Valencià", inclosos partits polítics, organitzacions diverses i fins i tot organismes oficials (estic pensant, per exemple, que en el llenguatge de la Generalitat de Catalunya sembla que s'utilitza sistemàticament el terme "País Valencià").


Hola:

La raó és que "estat" és la divisió política de la federació, establida en la constitució federal. Mèxic hi anomena-se "Estats Units Mexicans".
(Si debes corregir algo para que se entienda, adelante)


----------



## Kaxsp

País o Comunitat lo considero correcto.

Reino es un término desfasado y erróneo, es más, porque la actual comunidad autónoma de Valencia tiene dos comarcas que pertenecían a Castilla que se añadieron en la división provincial.


----------



## cirrus

Para mi depende del humor - o país o comunidad.  A lo mejor digo país porque fue el nombre de la plaza del ayuntamiento en Valencia cuando fue rebautizada en la transición.


----------



## jmx

ampurdan said:


> Estic encuriosit, Jmartins: quina seria llavors la teva proposta per a València?


Cap proposta, donat que a més a més no és el meu país.


----------

